# have you heard of the "Thin Fin Fatso" crankbait?



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Found 3 nice lures yesterday 1/8 oz chartreuse rooster tail, Bomber firetiger Fat A, and a largemouth bass colored "Thin Fin Fatso". I tell you what that Thin Fin Fatso is a really nice looking crank. Has anyone heard of this lure? I don't think its made anymore (maybe replaced by storm with the "mid wart" which I can't catch a fish on). Anyways seems like an older quality lure that will work nicely. The color is really good too. Just wondering. I haven't yet used it.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

everywhere online i look, its considered "Vintage" storm so its probably safe to say that its been phased out........ give it a try and let us know ........


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah the newer storms just aren't as quality as old school ones IMO. I like the subwart though. Someday my 5/8 oz subwart is gonna land me a huge smallie. I'll probably lose the fatso the first time I use it.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ive been kind of wanting to try that soft bodied crankbait they have.... its got like a hard body thats coated in rubber and then has a rubber tail... ive just been kind of skeptical about them though.....


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I had the smaller 3/16 oz in baby bass. Looks sweet but I didn't feel it was anything special. No big fish(not that that size is ideal for big fish), and I don't recall it as catching more fish than my other cranks(its at the bottom of the river in one of my old tackle boxes and I didn't replace it). I would like to try the bigger size though (but its still probably not as good as the original Shad Rap).


----------

